
What is the first bit of math that made you realize that math is beautiful? - ColinWright
https://www.quora.com/Mathematics/What-is-the-first-little-bit-of-math-that-made-you-realize-that-math-is-beautiful
======
bonemachine
The golden ratio as a fixed point of x → 1/(1+x).

